
Why I’m Not a TypeScript Fan - mrstorm
https://medium.com/@amcdnl/why-i-m-not-a-typescript-fan-c5057d76aaa4#.nr2qufzge
======
kennethh
You can use typescript which transcompile to babel. If you want to stop using
ts you can use the babel output

------
marvel_boy
The only reason of TypeScript fame was Angular popularity. Now, that React is
beating angular, TypeScript will be beaten to death.

~~~
spriggan3
Not really. TS existed well before Angular 2.0 which uses Typescript.

> Now, that React is beating angular

Nothing is "beating" anything. I see plenty "Angular jobs" where I live, I saw
very little "React jobs". Doesn't mean that Angular is better than React, but
again, it certainly proves that one isn't "beating" the other.

I'll tell you why I'm using Typescript : It makes maintaining large JS
codebases easier and it is simpler than Babel's plugin model.

